# Has anyone ordered from this website?



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2008)

amiclubwear.com
Just curious. I found tons of cute/cheap shoes I really want but they are so cheap ($3.99) it makes me wonder if this is a trustable site...


----------



## Korms (Sep 17, 2008)

I googled the name and got this

Rip-off Report: AMI Clubwear Lied, poor customer service, FAKE credit numbers... You name it, they did it! Walnut Internet

Anyone shopped at ami club wear? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you! 
Ha darn I wanted those shoes!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I found tons of cute/cheap shoes I really want but they are so cheap ($3.99) it makes me wonder if this is a trustable site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
unfortunately, if it sounds too good to be true...it probably is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was bummed too, they have some really cute stuff.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 19, 2008)

I tried ordering from amiclubwear a few months back. I bought a skirt, and added a note mentioning I'd like it delivered by X date. Mind you I ordered it about 16-17 days before the date. Didn't come after a week, so I tried emailing them. No response, ever. Tried calling, but it was either busy, or disconnected (wtf). 2 days before I needed it, it still hadn't arrived. Finally my bf gave them a talking to and we got our money back. SO shady, sucks cuz I love their dresses


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah dang their stuff is so cute! i wonder if there is another place that merchandise is sold...sometimes sites like that have the same stuff as other places. If anyone has an idea, let me know! Ah they had the cutest zebra pumps!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

their suppose to have an ebay store also. 

they look forreal to me?but i dont know. id suggest ordering 1 pair of cheap shoes and use paypal to pay and see what happens.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 20, 2008)

try checking greatglam.com. I haven't ordered there but they have a lot of the same stuff.

Also pinkice.com


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 20, 2008)

thank you both! I will try those sites too.


----------

